

Ask HN: What are your big plans for 2014? - gghootch

Similar to last year&#x27;s thread, what is your yearly plan?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=4985473
======
gghootch
Last year's thread:

1\. Continue on the path of graduating cum laude -- √

2\. Publish three academic papers -- due to an error on my side, this only
became two :-(

3\. Get a job -- √

4\. Start a side project which actually has a chance of making some money --
well, this never happened...

5\. Find the woman of my dreams -- thought I had found her, got rejected for a
superficial reason, called her out on it, rejected her, met her again months
later but felt I was too busy doing 1 & 2 to invest time in her. She's got a
boyfriend now.

===============================

============This Year=============

1\. Graduate before september so I can start my PhD position.

2\. Date more.

3\. Move to a better place.

Should be doable, no?

------
throwawaythisis
1\. Further nurture being my MDMA-self without actually being on MDMA.

2\. gain a more fundamental understanding of CS/programming, beyond just the
webdev stuff and disjointed snippets of knowledge.

3\. Find a partner, to ground me somewhat and keep me from getting lost in my
thoughts too much (and forget basic good habits like eating, sleeping, working
out, and socializing).

4\. Make more friends, and broaden my network. The past year's been
(intentionally) quiet, but I feel I'm missing out on what Berlin has to offer.

5\. Simplify my life even more, lose more of my ego, practice empathy.

------
jbrooksuk
1\. Do more freelancing.

2\. Actually start going to the gym and continue bouldering.

3\. Release my SaaS (again). First release completely borked because I was
reliant on a mate doing the work he said he would. He half arsed it and stuff
broke. I learnt to check everything!

4\. See more of the world. Last year I travelled to Jamaica and Antigua
through my employer :)

------
inovica
I have set just one goal for a new business venture (although I have others)
which is to hit $50k/month by this time next year. I'm just working this new
years eve on the steps required to achieve this.

Let me also wish everyone who reads this a prosperous 2014. Hope you achieve
what you are aiming for

------
mcintyre1994
In no particular order.

1) Exercise more

2) Get at least one internship

3) Find and make something people want

4) Make it worth my parent's while to have me home again next Christmas :)

5) Learn a new language (been playing with German on Duolingo)

------
collyw
Write a standalone app based on something I have done at work. See if it makes
any money, if not use it as a decent example of what I can do - most freelance
gigs seem to expect you to have an example of your work. All my stuff is in
house.

------
travisleestreet
\- Write a sci-fi book \- Start a pickled food business (kimchi) \- Double my
2013 income

~~~
gghootch
Kimchi is great :-)

------
EliRivers
Finish redecorating the spare room. I started in July and there's only about
20% wall left to paint.

Alright, finish is too big for just one year. I'll cut myself a deal; at least
hoover the carpet in there.

------
dinosaurs
\- Write more. (started my blog yesterday, I hope I'll be able to continue
writing for it.)

\- Get a new job.

\- Exercise more. (and don't give up as easily..)

\- Move to another city

------
vorador
I'd like to release a usable version of my webmail app, Kite
([http://khamidou.github.io/kite](http://khamidou.github.io/kite))

------
visakanv
I hope to write at least 300,000 words. Everything else kinda stems from that,
or is contingent on that. (I'll need to sleep better, etc.)

------
dome82
\- Write more \- Get a little better in what I do daily \- Exercise more \-
Buy a house \- Travel more

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
Get a new job, I'm getting paid the square root of naff all in my current
work.

------
bg451
1\. Get an internship

2\. Start writing more

3\. Learn as much as I can about AI

------
iSloth
Try pass the Cisco CCIE v5 certification.

